# Help allocating unallocated space to C drive



## bobcat45

Hello, im having a problem with disk manager, my computer was manufatured by Sony Vaio and I do not have win xp cd, i have the vaio recovery disks. My C drive is 75.43 gbs unpartioned and, when partioned 14 gb on c and 55 on e. I want to delete the partion named e drive , and transfer all unallocated space to my c drive. basically I want to unpartion my drive, disk manager only allows me to delete the partion it dosen't let me allocate the unallcoated space back to the c, and sony vaio recovery cd only lets you allocate 30 gbs to the c drive. and i dont want to spend money on software, like partion magic, is there any freeware tool out there to transfer allocated space created after deleting a partion back to the c drive. note the e drive is not a seperate physical drive, thats been there ever since i've owned my computer, please help.


----------



## johnwill

I'm afraid you're out of luck. If you're patient, you can do what I do, look for rebates. I bought my last copy of Partition Magic for free after rebate.


----------



## Rodytoon

*Help allocating unallocated space to C drive after deleting partitions*

Ok i went and did this through vista after struggling for two days on how to find a solution, and when i did i just felt stupid because of how easy it is. First delete the partition by going to my computer>manage as shown in the image.....








From here Go to Disk Management on the left panel and then go to the partition you want to delete and highlight . Right click and delete. Go back and highlight C Drive and follow the instructions from the following image.









Enjoy any questions comments or thanks please send to 
*************, thanks.


----------

